# Well wishes for one of our own



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey folks,

Just wanted to let those that are interested know that Cmagryan suffered a fairly serious injury the other night while trying to apprehend a turd who was running away from her. She is at home and will heal eventually but will be out of work for some time. For those of us who have worked with or know her personally you wouldn't be suprised that she got hurt running down some a-hole. She is one of my best friends and was my mentor when I first got on the job and I know that it would do her good to hear from her brother and sister officers and other friends on Masscops.

Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Cmag is the salt of the earth, and one of the nicest people I have had the pleasure to meet. God speed up your recovery Cmag, and I'll personally help get you to the M&G if you need some alcohol therapy!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Speedy recovery for her! My sincere thoughts and prayers


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Best of luck and heal quickly.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers to our sister officer...get well soon.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Get well soon!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Get well soon C, I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Every once in a long while the bastards get us, Cmag. Based on your posts, i'll bet you're probably more pissed than you are pained but I wish you all the best for a speedy recovery and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Prayers for your fast recovery cmag. Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Speedy recovery. And I hope the suspect was apprehended and spoken to.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Get well soon. I hope the shitbird got the worst of it.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

CMAG 

Get well soon and enjoy the time off as much as you can.


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are for your speedy recovery, Ma'am.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you this evening. God bless you!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Thank's for letting us know. Hoping her a speedy recovery.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Lots of good thoughts going your way CMAG, get well soon kid. :thumbup:


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Nighttrain said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Just wanted to let those that are interested know that Cmagryan suffered a fairly serious injury the other night while trying to apprehend a turd who was running away from her. She is at home and will heal eventually but will be out of work for some time. For those of us who have worked with or know her personally you wouldn't be suprised that she got hurt running down some a-hole. She is one of my best friends and was my mentor when I first got on the job and I know that it would do her good to hear from her brother and sister officers and other friends on Masscops.
> 
> Thanks for your attention.


Cmagryan, you are in my thoughts. A job well done.

Nice job Nighttrain. For incidents like this on my job we post a brief narrative of good arrests "In the Book" and/or a "Bulldog of the Month" article in the Trooper Newspaper recognizing recent acts of valor, bravery, sacrifice, selflessness, life-saving, level-headedness, determination, tenacity, etc.. which are performed on a daily basis in our line of work.

Although most of us in LE would prefer to carry-on in anonymity as *quiet professionals*, maybe there's enough interest here on Masscops for the creation of a thread like that? No shameless self-promoters please. Any mods want to poll the masses?

I'll be the first to nominate Cmagryan as the first recipient of a Masscops "Hard-Charger-of-the-Month-Award"...
or we could even call it the "Cmagryan Award", why not honor one of our own while we're at it?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

+1


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

GARDA said:


> Nice job Nighttrain.


I agree, thanks man for taking the time to let us know.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

GARDA said:


> Cmagryan, you are in my thoughts. A job well done.
> 
> Nice job Nighttrain. For incidents like this on my job we post a brief narrative of good arrests "In the Book" and/or a "Bulldog of the Month" article in the Trooper Newspaper recognizing recent acts of valor, bravery, sacrifice, life-saving, level-headedness, determination, tenacity, etc.. which are performed on a daily basis in our line of work.
> 
> ...


Well said Garda, as always. I'm sure she'd kick me in the ass if she knew (though she won't be kicking much in the weeks to come) but I know she'll have a lot of downtime so she'll check the boards sooner or later. I agree in that we've all taken a few knocks on the job but some get them by simply being on the job where as others get them from doing the job. Cmag has always approached the job as an honest days pay for an honest days work and her municipality will never invest as much into her career as she has invested in her community. I hate to say that I haven't always trusted every cop I've worked beside with my life but Cmag is the first person I'd want backing me up. Thanks all for your kind words on her behalf. This is a community I can say I'm proud to be a member of.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Get well soon C. When you can handle the laughs, I have already spoken to Nighttrain about some beers and a bite to eat with ya. Maybe you can swing thru the food court.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I wish you a speedy recovery, Cmag. We need hard chargers like yourself back on the road. In the meantime, enjoy your time off. Everybody needs a break from the BS every now and then. Rest assured, there will be plenty of it for you when you get back.

Thanks Nighttrain for keeping us in the loop.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Feel better soon woman!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope you feel better


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Get well soon.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

That sucks...I wish her a swift recuperation.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Get well soon. Hope the Turd got the THUMPING.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

I think that's a great idea Garda, as long as whoever is being posted about doesn't mind their anonymity being comprimised. I don't really care about it that much, but some people do. We could call it the C'Mag my day punk' award


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Cmag!!!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Get well Cmag...


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Speedy recovery and hope you're back at it soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know, *Nighttrain*!!!

I hope that *C'Mag*'s hat stayed on her head during the altercation, and I sure do hope that she GETS WELL VERY SOON!!!!!

I sincerely hope that scumbag perp pays dearly -- physically, legally, mentally, and in every other possible way imagineable -- for hurting our friend. May he suffer miserably for the rest of his life.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Terrible news.....best wishes for a speedy & full recovery, cmag!

Thanks for letting us know, Nighttrain.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Get well soon CMag


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

cmag... hope your feeling better soon, rest up and don't plan on returning to work till after the next m&g  actually might want to wait a few days after it...

seriously tho, wishing you a speedy recovery...

Nighttrain thanks for the info please keep the updates coming.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Get well soon Cmag! if ya need anything just ask!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hope you recovery quickly. There's still so many more scumbags to you to apprehend.


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Speedy recovery Cmag! Great work out there the other night, kid. Be proud! Knowing your personality, you will be up and around in no time. Your Masscops family is here for you


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Get well soon! I hope the shithead is much worse off than you, if that's any consolation.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hang in there and prayers for a speedy recovery!
:doctor:


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers headed her way for a speedy recovery ... if there is anything else we can do (even all pitching in for some flowers to be sent, anything?) Please let me know.


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

Speedy recovery Cmag!!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Take it one day at a time Cmagryan, were all here for you, get well soon.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

To *all *of you....

Thank you so much for your kind words. I am truly humbled and touched. In honesty, I was just doing what everyone else, (ok, mostly), would have done in my position. As my great brother, NTrain says ... 'sometimes you get the bear ... sometimes the bear gets you'. He got me this time for sure! Thanks, NT, for gathering up some well wishes for me. :heart:

In my life, I really do have an abundance of blessings ... so the plan is to take this and go with the flow ... It could have been worse.

In my down time I plan on hanging in the food court with Snipe.... feel free to swing by and buy me a slice-o-pizza!

_Thanks again!! _

cmag _ :sun:_


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Speedy recovery, Cmag. I hope you were able to arrange an appointment with Mr. Bostitch for your assailant...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"Paging doctor Winteroff!, doctor Winteroff"
Kidding aside.. Get well soon!!


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

Cmagryan,

Hope you heal well, hope you heal fast.


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Gil should have made Cmag a moderator. God knows she now has plenty of time to monitor this site, in between soap operas. 

Get well soon girl!


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Sarge31 said:


> Gil should have made Cmag a moderator. God knows she now has plenty of time to monitor this site, *in between soap operas.*
> 
> Get well soon girl!


I guess we know why 7Costanza is a moderator now! hahahaha


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Your stronger than the shithead you were chasing. You will heal up and kick ass another day. Hurry up though we need you out there.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Cmag,
I'm glad you still have your sense of humor. You've got a lot of folks pulling for you here. I/we wish you well and hope you're up and back on the streets soon.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Speedy recovery, the job needs officers like you.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Cmag~You're in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

We were talkin about this the other night - how we barely chase anyone anymore...but clearly you did!!! Way to show the guys up sister!  Get better though - seriously. If you need anything let me know - I'll see what I can do. Chip 'n dale's be stoppin by shortly. Let me know if they're up to your standards


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks, K. Not sure I showed anyone up the way it ended - ha!

We, (Ken will be here), will tell you how the Chippendales plays out!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hope you get better soon camgryan!!!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

cmagryan said:


> Thanks, K. Not sure I showed anyone up the way it ended - ha!
> 
> We, (Ken will be here), will tell you how the Chippendales plays out!!


cmag- there are guys out there (and here) that would pay top dollar to get chased by a female PO. And anything that happens after the chase is subject to interpretation in a court room 

Glad you're ok


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Do what the Docs tell you. Get well and don't rush back.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Best wishes and speedy recovery Cmagryan.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> Cmag - how are you feeling?


Thanks, LawMan - I am getting my groove back a bit at a time! I admit I do enjoy having lots of fam and friends visiting, absolutely  !! The sitting on the sofa part, I could do without!

One week down, btw ....and hoping to have a cool avatar in place by the end of my leave!!


----------

